

Augmented Reality comes to Real Estate - unignorant
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/26/greathomesanddestinations/26iht-rear.html?ref=technology

======
jcromartie
I'm going to make a bold assertion here: This is useless.

This kind of "augmented reality" (I think it diminishes reality) is a
usability disaster. It's basically the worst possible way to display
information about locations. Maps offer so many more advantages that it makes
it hard to find _any_ way to justify Layar.

~~~
jfi
I think one of the biggest hinderances to "augmented reality" is the currently
available viewers. Holding up an iPhone or some other smart device to look
through its small screen doesn't cut it. The concept is powerful, the
usability is awful.

The smart device needs to be used as sender / receiver of data, not as the
viewing tool. If there were glasses that could synch with your smart device
and semi-transparently overlay whatever augmented reality layer you wanted to
currently view, then you have something that is very powerful AND usable.

